# Razer Blade 14 (2017)



## Ralle82 (9. April 2017)

Tag zusammen,

habe mir o.g. Gerät bestellt und wollte mal hören, ob hier schon jemand in Besitz des Blade ist?

Bevor jetzt wieder geschrieben wird, warum man soviel Geld für überschaubare Leistung ausgibt: 

Es muss mobil/schön leicht sein. Ich nutze derzeit ein MacBook, was mir grundsätzlich gut gefällt. Ich vermisse jedoch etwas mehr Leistung und zudem komme ich mit Windows doch etwas besser klar. Also musste eine Alternative her und die Kombination beim Blade aus Design (Alu-Body) und Kompaktheit sowie Leistung schien mir sehr attraktiv. Das hat natürlich seinen Preis; gibt es hier überhaupt etwas vergleichbares?

Und kann mir jemand sagen, ob die Lüfter im Office-Betrieb ausbleiben (ich meinte mal gelesen zu haben, dass dies beim 2016er-Modell ein Manko gewesen sei?!)?

Erstmal vielen Dank und Gruß


----------



## iTzZent (9. April 2017)

Und warum ist es nicht das deutlich günstigere MSI GS43VR geworden ? Das bleibt Officebetrieb lautlos... man kann sich die Lüfterkurve komplett selber einstellen... Das Gerät wiegt 1.7Kg und hat dennoch eine brachiale Leistung.


----------



## 14chris2 (9. April 2017)

iTzZent schrieb:


> Und warum ist es nicht das deutlich günstigere MSI GS43VR geworden ? Das bleibt Officebetrieb lautlos... man kann sich die Lüfterkurve komplett selber einstellen... Das Gerät wiegt 1.7Kg und hat dennoch eine brachiale Leistung.



Muss ich zustimmen. Razer hat eine super Qualität und eine lange Lebenszeit (bei mir zu mindestens). Nutze seit langem Razer und bin sehr zufrieden. Trotzdem musst du mal das MSI und das Razer vergleichen und für dich entscheiden. Auf dem ersten Blick sieht das MSI GS43VR für mich persönlich besser aus.

MSI: MSI Gaming GS43VR-6REAC16H21 GS43 35.6 cm Gaming: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor
Razer: Razer Blade Notebook schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor


----------



## Ralle82 (9. April 2017)

iTzZent schrieb:


> Und warum ist es nicht das deutlich günstigere MSI GS43VR geworden ? Das bleibt Officebetrieb lautlos... man kann sich die Lüfterkurve komplett selber einstellen... Das Gerät wiegt 1.7Kg und hat dennoch eine brachiale Leistung.



Ein berechtigter Einwand, auf den ich eingehen möchte:

Das Design des Razer gefällt mir besser. Hier ist für mich die Dicke (bzw. Dünne) ein Punkt, wobei man natürlich sehen muss, wie sich dies im Vergleich zum MSI auf das Kühlkonzept auswirkt (daher für mich auch immer noch die Frage, wie sich die Lüfter des Razer im Office-Betrieb verhalten; ein gewisser Geräuschpegel unter Last ist für mich verständlich und akzeptabel bei der Bauform). Das MSI ist etwas leichter. Ist es auch komplett Aluminium?

Bei einer Neuanschaffung wollte ich direkt die neue CPU-Gen. mitnehmen. Diese arbeitet wieder etwas effizienter, das Leistungsplus bleibt sicher überschaubar.

Ich möchte keine HDD nutzen (weiß aber nicht, ob man die Ausstattung beim MSI nicht einfach anders konfigurieren oder die HDD dann einfach tauschen/ausbauen kann).

Brauche keinen Kartenleser oder LAN, dafür finde ich HDMI 2.0 (wobei hier beim MSI ja auch DP vorhanden ist) ganz nützlich und je mehr USB, desto besser. 

Alles in allem könnte ich sicher auch mit dem MSI leben, es war dann letztlich eine Frage des Geschmacks (die natürlich einen ordentlichen Aufpreis zur Folge hat). Sind so Kleinigkeiten, die den Ausschlag gaben...


----------



## Blende8 (17. April 2017)

Hast du es mittlerweile bekommen und falls ja wie ist dein erster Eindruck? Ich habe mir gestern auch eins bestellt 

Blende8


----------



## Ralle82 (18. April 2017)

Blende8 schrieb:


> Hast du es mittlerweile bekommen und falls ja wie ist dein erster Eindruck? Ich habe mir gestern auch eins bestellt
> 
> Blende8



Ja, ich habe es bekommen und bin schon fleißig Mass Effect am zocken 

Also der erste Eindruck ist recht positiv. Das Gerät macht einen wertigen Eindruck und kommt ohne Schnickschnack (und ohne Bloatware!) daher. Man sieht nur recht schnell die Fettfinger auf dem Alu-Body...

Im Idle/Office-Betrieb bzw. beim Surfen ist es eigentlich immer silent, also die Lüfter stehen still Nur ganz selten drehen die mal auf (meistens wenn vorher gezockt wurde) dann aber auch wirklich nur kurz.
Unter Last/beim Gaming ist es jedoch nach meinem Empfinden unerträglich laut, was ich mir schon dachte, mich jedoch nicht tangiert, da ich dann stets geschlossene Kopfhörer trage.

Von der Leistung her wird das gehalten, was aufgrund der Specs zu erwarten war. Solide Gaming-Leistung für unterwegs, das Ganze ohne merkbares Throttling bei längeren Gaming-Sessions!

Ich habe mich schnell mit dem Blade anfreunden können. Du kannst ja mal deine Sicht der Dinge schildern und/oder schreiben, falls du noch etwas wissen möchtest...

Gruß


----------



## Blende8 (18. April 2017)

Danke für deine Rückmeldung. Das kann leider noch eine Weile dauern, ich bin jetzt wieder auf Tour und es kann 3-4 Wochen dauern bis ich wieder zuhause bin. An meinem Bestellstatus hat sich heute leider nichts geändert, das heißt ich sehe noch nichts auf der Webseite. Ich hab bislang nur die Bestätigungsmail mit der Bestellnummer...

Gruß aus Örebro

Blende8


----------



## Chanks (18. April 2017)

Ich bin selbst Macumsteiger und habe nach etwas ähnlichem wie du gesucht und gefunden  

Das Razer war mir aber schlicht zu teuer und somit bin ich auf ein Gigabyte Aero 14 umgestiegen. Es überflügelt das Razer in vielen Bezügen: 
- bessere Performance, da kein throttling
- Lüfter stehen im idle 
- angeblich leiser unter last bei besseren Temps  
- Preis 
- Cardreader 
- 2 Jahre Garantie (direkt über Hersteller und global) 
- Akku (der akku ist riesig!) 
- GPU lässt sich im Bios deaktivieren ->noch mehr Akku zum arbeiten
-Display lässt sich um knapp 180° neigen
- mattes Display

Nachteile gibt es natürlich auch: 
- Design (wenn man vom Mac kommt spricht einen das Blade einfach direkt an) 
- Display (1440p auf 14" benötigen doch schon Zoom, 1080p wären hier besser gewesen) 
- ein wenig aufwendige Einrichtung und Anpassung der Gigabyte Software


----------



## Ralle82 (19. April 2017)

Chanks schrieb:


> Ich bin selbst Macumsteiger und habe nach etwas ähnlichem wie du gesucht und gefunden
> 
> Das Razer war mir aber schlicht zu teuer und somit bin ich auf ein Gigabyte Aero 14 umgestiegen. Es überflügelt das Razer in vielen Bezügen:
> - bessere Performance, da kein throttling
> ...



Dann will ich kurz darauf eingehen:

- Beim Preis sind wir einer Meinung, das hat man sich bei Razer wohl eher von Apple abgeschaut
- Über die Performance kann ich (bis jetzt) nichts schlechtes sagen. Wie gesagt, auch bei längeren Gaming-Sessions von > 3 Stunden (z.B. ME:A bei 1080p und mittleren bis hohen Einstellungen) merke ich keine Leistungseinbußen wegen throttling
- Die Lüfter sind im Idle/Office auch beim Razer bis auf wenige Ausnahmen außer Betrieb
- Über die Lautstärke sowie die Temps unter Last kann ich nicht viel sagen. Diese habe ich noch nicht ausgelesen. Das Razer wird jedoch ziemlich laut unter Last.
- Kartenleser sowie Mini-DP fehlen beim Razer; ist immer die Frage, ob man dies benötigt, im Zweifel hat man´s natürlich besser dabei
- Garantie gibt´s direkt über Razer nur für 1 Jahr
- Der Akku des Razer ist kleiner (70 Wh zu 94.24 Wh)
- Die dGPU lässt sich meines Wissens nicht deaktivieren
- Das FHD-Display des Razer lässt sich nicht soweit neigen, ist jedoch ebenfalls matt. Auf 14" ist eine native Auflösung von 1080p auf jeden Fall ausreichend und beim Gaming m.E. von Vorteil.
- Das Design ist immer Geschmackssache, bei mir jedoch auch kaufentscheidend
- Die Einrichtung beim Razer (wenn man es so nennen möchte) lief ungefähr so: Starten -> Anmelden -> Loslegen! So soll es sein...

Ich möchte das Teil jetzt gar nicht in den Himmel loben, es gibt ja auch einige Kritikpunkte. Es sollten nur einige Punkte relativiert werden. Ich bin bis jetzt zufrieden, dass ist mir erstmal das Wichtigste.


----------



## Atent123 (19. April 2017)

Chanks schrieb:


> Ich bin selbst Macumsteiger und habe nach etwas ähnlichem wie du gesucht und gefunden
> 
> Das Razer war mir aber schlicht zu teuer und somit bin ich auf ein Gigabyte Aero 14 umgestiegen. Es überflügelt das Razer in vielen Bezügen:
> - bessere Performance, da kein throttling
> ...



"- bessere Performance, da kein throttling"
Der Razer throttelt auch nicht.

"- Lüfter stehen im idle "
tun sie beim Razer beim Aero hingegen laufen sie laut Test leise weiter

"- Akku (der akku ist riesig!) "
Der Razer hat eine höhere Akkulaufzeit beim Surfen

"- GPU lässt sich im Bios deaktivieren ->noch mehr Akku zum arbeiten"
Das ist komplett unnötig wozu soll das gut sein ?
Der Treiber deaktiviert die GPU eh außerhalb von Spielen.

Test Razer Blade 2017 (GTX 1060, 7700HQ, Full-HD) Laptop - Notebookcheck.com Tests


----------



## Chanks (19. April 2017)

Atent123 schrieb:


> "- bessere Performance, da kein throttling"
> Der Razer throttelt auch nicht.
> 
> "- Lüfter stehen im idle "
> ...



Das ist leider viel Halbwissen was hier steht  

Die Lüfter stehen im idle (ich habe das Teil hier und das sagen auch die Tests). 

Das entscheidende, der Akku, ist bei dir jedoch einfach durch Unwissen erklärt. Windows 10 hat Probleme mit Nvidias Optimus, bedeutet unter Win 10 schalten die Karten nicht ab, sie gehen in den Idle, haben dadurch aber dennoch Leistungsaufnahme und dies nicht unerheblich ( ca. +40% mit EmptyProject11.exe, etwa 15-20% ohne diese). 

Es gibt jedoch auch noch ein weiteres Problem mit Pascal und Notebooks, beim umschalten zwischen idle und Betrieb führen die Pascal Karten (seit dem Creators Update behoben) zu Mikrorucklern, dies lies sich aber umgehen indem die dGPU dauerhaft aktiv gehalten wurde. Dem bewirkte Gigabyte durch die EmtyProject11.exe. Natürlich hat dies zu nochmals höheren Verbracuh geführt, da die GPU nicht mal mehr geidlt hat. 

Da dieses Problem aber nun behoben ist kann man die EmtyProject11.exe aber in die Tonne treten, bzw durch eine gleichnamige null-exe ersetzen, mit dem Ergebnis das die Leistungsaufnahme deutlich sinkt. 

Wenn ich die GPU im Bios deaktiviere komme ich beim surfen (mit 50% Helligkeit, Ausbalancierter Modus/primär Videos) auf 8-10h (je nach Videokonsum). 
MIt aktiver 1060 komme ich auf etwa 6-8h, das das Razer da besser ist wäre mir neu, macht auch keinen Sinn, der Akku ist einfach signifikant kleiner und bis auf das Display sind die Geräte sehr ähnlich (dementsprechend auch der Verbrauch). 

Bezüglich der Lüfter und Lautstärke nehme ich meine Einwände zurück, diese bezogen sich auf der 6700hq Modell, im neueren wurde dies alles gefixt. 

Das größte Problem ist bei Razer vermutlich die Langlebigkeit in Verbindung mit dem misserablen Support, da liest man leider viel schlechtes. 
Dies soll das Gerät aber auch in keiner Weise schlecht reden, das Razer Blade ist ein Schmuckstück, aber mit Schwächen wie jeder andere Mitbewerber auch. Ich nutze einen Laptop allerdings auch primär zum arbeiten, folglich achte ich mehr auf nützliche Dinge für den Alltag wie den Akku


----------



## Atent123 (19. April 2017)

Chanks schrieb:


> Das ist leider viel Halbwissen was hier steht
> 
> Die Lüfter stehen im idle (ich habe das Teil hier und das sagen auch die Tests).
> 
> ...



Das Optimus unter Windows 10 rumzickt ist mir neu.
Laut Notebookcheck drehen die Lüfter des Aeros immer.
Vielleicht variert da einfach die WLP stark.
Im Notebookckeck test hat das Blade tatsächlich eine längere Surfzeit als das Aero.
Test Razer Blade 2017 (GTX 1060, 7700HQ, Full-HD) Laptop - Notebookcheck.com Tests


----------



## Chanks (19. April 2017)

Nein mit Omtimus und Win 10 gibt es tatsächlich Probleme leider, besonders mit Pascal.

Das Blade 2017 hat definitiv vieles verbessert, keine Frage, aber meine Meinung zu den Akku steht nach wie vor^^(bezüglich EmtyProject11.exe)
Der Akku ist einfach deutlich größer bei  nahezu identischer Hardware.

Wie gesagt ist der Aero aufwendig und der Razer direkt aus der Box das bessere Stück Hardware.  

Der Aero hat 3 Modi, einer davon ist der Silent Modus, da drehen die Lüfter bis 58 Grad nicht, standardmäßig aktiv ist aber der normale Modus, da stellen die Lüfter nicht ab und laufen durch, was in der Tat auch ziemlich nervig ist da die Lüfter im unteren Drehzahlbereich recht hochfrequent sind, bei höheren Drehzahlen dann zu meinem Erstaunen nicht mehr.


----------



## Blende8 (6. Mai 2017)

So, nachdem bein Razer Blade schon 14 Tage zuhause rumlag bin ich gestern auch endlich mal heimgekommen.  Nach einem ersten mehrstündigen Test habe ich dann die mitgelieferte 256er SSD gegen eine 1TB Samsung 960 Pro ausgetauscht und Windows 10 Pro darauf installiert. Mir ist es ein Rätsel warum Razer die Pro Version nicht gegen Aufpreis anbietet, aber ich brauche sie halt für virtuelle Maschinen. Seit ein paar Stunden konvertiere ich Videos und die Prozessorleistung wird nicht heruntergeschraubt obwohl alle Kerne auf Anschlag laufen. Der Lärm dabei ist aber nicht zu unterschätzen. Beim normalen surfen oder Office-Arbeiten ist das Blade aber absolut lautlos.

Die Verarbeitung ist erstklassig und die Tastatur das Beste was ich je an einem Notebook benutzt habe. Ich bin richtig happy mit dem Ding 

Gruss Blende8


----------

